# حاليا انا في قسم الهندسة النووية .. وأريد دراسة الهندسة الصناعية .. الرجاء رأيكم



## م.الجوهرجي (30 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
بسبب ظروف خاصة كان معدلي لا يشرف الناظرين ..
مما أدى إلى تحولي إلى قسم لم أرغب به يوما .. ولا هو من مجالي أو حولي ..
ادرس بجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بجدة .. والان انا في قسم الهندسة النووية ..
حتى اللحظة لم ادرس أي كورس في هذا التخصص ..
وحتى اللحظة أنهيت كورسين في تخصص الهندسة الصناعية كمواد عامة ..
وكانت درجاتي في الكورسين هي الاعلى نسبيا مع بقية المواد ..
ألاحظ ميولي في هذا التخصص وأتوقع أن أنتج فيه بشكل كبير ..
المشكلة انه لا يمكنني التحويل من التخصص النووية الى الصناعة إلا برفع المعدل ..
وانا الان أتممت سنتي الثانيه مع فصلين صيفييين ومعدلي الان ( 2.50 من 5.00 )
وطريقي الوحيد لدخول التخصص هو رفع المعدل الى ( 4.00 ) أو التحويل من الجامعة ..
رفع المعدل الى 4.00 يحتاج الى مجهود كبير .. ويحتاج الى وقت .. مما سيؤدي الى غصبي
لدراسة مواد من تخصص النووية .. والتي لن تفيدني انا كشخص لا يميل لهذا المجال ..
فالحل النهائي الذي اراه .. هو التقدم للدراسة بإستراليا .. ومعادلة درجاتي هنا في الجامعة هناك ..
وقد قمت بطلب ابتعاث لم تورد نتائجه حتى اللحظة .. فهل من نصائح عن الدراسة في استراليا .؟.
او هل هناك أساليب اخرى او طرق اخرى لحل مشكلتي ؟؟

تحياتي
خالد


----------



## bazliahmad (14 يوليو 2006)

اخي العزيز كوني كنت احد طلاب كلية الهندسة في جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز فاني اعرف انظمتها جيدا واشعر بمعاناتك ... سوف اكون جدا صريح معك .. حاول بكل طريقة ان تنال البعثة فهي الحل الافضل للخروج من المأزق ولا تحزن على السنتين التي مضت فدراسة الهندسة في الخارج فقط لمدة 4 سنوات وليس 5 كما هو الحال هنا...
الحل الاخر ويلزمة جرائة هو التحويل من الكلية الى كلية العلوم مثلاً او كلية اخرى ولكن لاأعتقد انه من السهل التحويل من الجامعة بهذا المعدل ..ولكن حاول في جامعة طيبه فقد يتغاضون بعض الشي.
اما الان فلابد ان تحاول رفع معدلك وذلك بالاجتهاد وايجاد حل لاخطائك وفي اسوا الاحتمالات حاول النقل الى اي قسم هندسي اخر في الكلية مثل المدنية وهي ذات مستقبل جيد حاليا او الحرارية ولكن لاتبقى في قسم النوويه ابدا الا اذا كنت تضمن انه يمكنك مواصلة دراسة الماجستير في اي تخصص اخر.

اخوك م/أحمد


----------

